# I found my living room!!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It's so nice to walk out there and be able to sit on the furniture. I might even dust out there tomorrow, I'm so ridiculously happy to have the room back to rights. Next step? The kitchen!!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Congratulations!! I am hoping to recover our living room from the toys today. New belt for the vaccum cleaner and I am ready to go!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, I'm so excited for you!! I know how much stress this has caused you, and I hope you were able to actually enjoy your living room the past couple of days! You so deserve it!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Girls, I sat out there in my comfy chair and crocheted all afternoon! It was GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

You go girl!!!

I finally found my couch, now I need to uncover my piano & bench!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I am hoping to recover my spare bedrooms this coming week!!! My son and his wife have found a new place closer to his work and now all the stuff stashed here can go THERE!!! YEA!!! I made one trip to their new place with my car loaded with CLOTHES - it will be like Christmas for them - LOL - I'm sure that they have forgotten that they even HAD these things!!!


----------

